# dumplings



## caregirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello! does anyone have a good chicken and dumplings recipe I want to know how to make the dumplings like my mom did with flour. I think its flour salt and crisco but dont know the measureing.


----------



## albanymike (Oct 4, 2006)

This is one of my all time favorite meals. 

I know I will get killed for this but I love the way they prepare this meal at Cracker Barrel. 

YUM!!


----------



## albanymike (Oct 4, 2006)

*Cracker Barrel Chicken And Dumplings Recipe*

_(I like 'em anyway)_

Chicken and Broth

3 quarts water 
1 3-4 pound chicken cut up 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 small onion sliced 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
1 clove garlic, peeled and quartered 
1 bay leaf 
4-6 whole parsley leaves 
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon lemon juice

Dumplings

2 cups all purpose flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 1/4 teaspoons of salt 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons milk

1. Bring the water to a boil in a large pot. Add the chicken, 1 teaspoon of salt, onion, celery, garlic, bay leaf, and parsley to the pot. Reduce the heat to simmer and cook the chicken, uncovered, for 2 hours. The liquid will reduce by about one third.

2. When the chicken has cooked, remove it from the pot and set it aside. Strain the stock to remove all the vegetables and floating scum. You only want the stock and the chicken, so toss everything else out.

3. Pour 1 1/2 quarts (6 cups) of the stock back into the pot (keep the leftover stock, if any, for another recipe-it can be frozen). You may also want to use a smaller pot or a large saucepan for this. Add coarsely ground pepper, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt, and the lemon juice, then reheat the stock over medium heat while preparing the dumplings.

4. For dumplings, combine the flour, baking powder, 1 1/4 teaspoons salt, and milk in a medium bowl. Stir well until smooth, then let the dough rest for 5-10 minutes. Roll the dough out onto a floured surface to about a 1/2 inch thickness.

5. Cut the dough into 1/2 inch squares and drop each square into the simmering stock. Use all of the dough. The dumplings will first swell and then slowly shrink as they partially dissolve to thicken the stock into a white gravy. Simmer for 20-30 minutes until thick. Stir often.

6. While the stock is thickening, the chicken will have become cool enough to handle. Tear all the meat from the bones and remove the skin. Cut the chicken meat into bite-size or a little bigger than bite-size pieces and drop them into the pot. Discard the skin and bones. Continue to simmer the chicken and dumplings for another 5-10 minutes, but don't stir too vigorously or the chicken will shred and fall apart. You want big chunks of chicken in the end.

7. When the gravy has reached the desired consistency, ladle four portions onto plates and serve hot. Serve with your choice of steamed vegetables, if desired.

I may try this one day soon, the cold weather is coming!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah those Cracker Barrel Dumpligs are Mmm Mmm Good. Once I got into a pinch and found that the Pillsbury Frozen Buttermilk Biscuits (but only the buttermilk variety Southern falls apart and the flaky well unless you're looking to just thicken the broth:suprise:  )

Anyhow I let them thaw and then cut into quarters. Drop them into the boiling stock, reduce to a simmer and cover. Turn dumplings after 2 minutes and finish. Remove from broth and serve immediately. 

I figure if my daughter, whom won't eat it unless it is a noodle covered in red sauce or cheese, eats by the dozen....Hehehe. Actually they aren't half bad but then only in a pinch.


----------



## albanymike (Oct 4, 2006)

I think my wife is the same way. It's pasta and sauce. Sometimes chicken. Throw in some Wendy's and we have a weeks worth of meals.


----------



## caregirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks . Ill shure try the recipe and allso Ill try the frozen bisquets. my kids love dumplings.


----------

